# NoDak Bucket List



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm looking for 2 to 3 guys to join me this year in Nodak. I have a nice house already reserved for October 22nd 29th. I also have exclusive rights for a very large farm with 3 - 4 pea fields. 
Let me know if you are interested ?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Sea Nags said:


> I'm looking for 2 to 3 guys to join me this year in Nodak. I have a nice house already reserved for October 22nd 29th. I also have exclusive rights for a very large farm with 3 - 4 pea fields.
> Let me know if you are interested ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'd be interested. Didn't draw my bear tag. Will have to double check my schedule to see what week I took off in October but I believe it is around them. Care to share anymore details?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

SWMbruiser said:


> I'd be interested. Didn't draw my bear tag. Will have to double check my schedule to see what week I took off in October but I believe it is around them. Care to share anymore details?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sent pm

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MiFinnHunt3r (Mar 27, 2018)

I lived and hunted out there for several years. This year however I heard that they changed the rules for hunting private land. No longer can you just show up on a field regardless if it’s posted or not. I would double check with the dnr about that before heading out there. Land tracts are huge out there and sometimes impossible to locate an owner on the big big tracts.

hunting is good however, and I would bring a small boat some of the potholes are huge. We used a small craft with a longtail but that’s not totally necessary, just be careful. We’ve been in potholes with old fence and barbed wire where it had once been dry.

we had the best luck looking for an area that was close to the big potholes but isolated with a smaller pothole. On the big ones it was like hunting open water and the ducks never quite landed where we saw them the night before. The smaller hole would still bring the ducks but just easier to target.

pheasant hunting is worth targeting while you are out there and yeah the Jack rabbits are so big you swear you seen a set of antlers on them 😂


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

MiFinnHunt3r said:


> This year however I heard that they changed the rules for hunting private land. No longer can you just show up on a field regardless if it’s posted or not. I would double check with the dnr about that before heading out there. Land tracts are huge out there and sometimes impossible to locate an owner on the big big tracts.


this legislation get proposed every year for as long as i have known about hunting nodak. usually special lobby that has a vested interest in it being locked down...i.e. guides, blah blah....never has even remotely close enough support to pass. They actually are notorious for putting legislation forward every year that grabs big headlines and has no chance to pass...its actually quite confusing.

20,000 to 30,000 non resident license sales and injection of the associated $$$$$ that out of state hunters brings....is a pretty big hurdle.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Private Lands | North Dakota Game and Fish


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

The electronic posting function seems to be completed/updated. Makes it easy to see online what's definitely a "no".


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Sea Nags said:


> I'm looking for 2 to 3 guys to join me this year in Nodak. I have a nice house already reserved for October 22nd 29th. I also have exclusive rights for a very large farm with 3 - 4 pea fields.
> Let me know if you are interested ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This has been filled !

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

